
Azure container service available today in public preview - sheraz
https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/services/container-service/
======
sheraz
OK, still trying to stand up a deployment.

First one failed silently and left the "Submitting Deployment for Template
Deployment..." on my portal panel forever.

Second one failed within a minute with DNS naming conflict.

Maybe third time is a charm.

I'm currently using Dokku to run some small apps, and it seems to work well.
However, all this magic control panel automation and deployment with weird
DSL/JSON scripts causes quite a bit of pain.

